# Smaller deep cycle?



## fringe25 (May 13, 2014)

This is an Odyssey I'm considering for trolling motor and bilge operation on a Riverhawk build. It's $150 on Amazon. 12v, 30A. PC925










The other is a Tempest deep cycle AGM, TD35-12. 12v, 38.5A. Seen them for $79










I'm trying to save space(and money) in a 13 Riverhawk front deck and am considering these two batteries for running a 45 trolling motor and 1100gph bilge. Has anyone used these batteries(or similar) for a trolling/bilge set up? 

They are both 7ishx6.5ishx5.75ish. Much smaller than the Everstart 27 I use now.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Smaller and much less power if I'm reading the specs right. Your TM on high will draw around 40amps or so, so you wouldn't even get an hour of operation out of either of those. Not to mention the bilge. I always want the biggest battery I can reasonably fit, an extra 20-30lbs properly positioned in the boat won't make hardly any real difference.


----------



## fringe25 (May 13, 2014)

That's what I was wondering. Thanks. 

I'll need about 4-5 hours out of my battery so these aren't going to work. I like the size specs just to save space under my deck...oh well.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Had both batteries, Odyssey is better by far.The technology in the newer troll motors uses less juice depending upon the variable speeds used through out the course of the day on your TM.Is it a 5yr.old TM or brand new. Also, your charging application for the battery can have a lot to do with not only battery life in years but TM and your battery life in hours on the water.
In short... spend the money get a real good charger.If it a new TM and you got a good charger, shed the battery pounds and get the Odyssey. Best battery around in my opinion.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Try it and get back to us   There are lightweight Deep Cycles that will do the job but they are $1200.00 !!! :-(


http://www.lithiumion-batteries.com/products/12v-100ah-lithium-ion-battery/12v-100ah-lithium-ion-battery.php


----------



## fringe25 (May 13, 2014)

> Try it and get back to us   There are lightweight Deep Cycles that will do the job but they are $1200.00 !!! :-(
> 
> 
> http://www.lithiumion-batteries.com/products/12v-100ah-lithium-ion-battery/12v-100ah-lithium-ion-battery.php


Hah! I gave less than that for the boat, motor, trailer, and trolling motor! The size of those is about the same as the one I have now.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The age of the trolling motor doesn't dictate how much juice it needs, a 45lbs thrust from 10 years ago still uses about the same it does today. The difference is only really on variable speed motors, vs 5-speeds, that use a PWM or digital maximizer to more efficiently use the available power. That being said only a few 45lbs thrust motors have this option, it mostly is a feature on better 55lbs and up. 

Even with the variable speed model it doesn't help much at higher speeds. It would help immensely at lower speeds though, but with those small batteries still only expect to get an hour, maybe 2 at best with slow speed and a perfect charge.


----------

